# HylaFAX, modem wedged? [solved]

## mariourk

I asked a question about HylaFAX earlier on this forum.

Detection still doesn't work but someone on the HylaFAX mailing list (I found it during some digging in the archives)

suggested that detection only existed to make life more comfortable. If detection doesn't work, you simply have to

do some manual configuration. There seemed to be some logic in that so I moved on.

I have faxgetty and hylafax running. When I send a fax with

```

sendfax -n -d number file1

```

I can see it's put in the queue with the command

```

faxstat -s

```

In the logs I can see that the computer is actually trying to send the fax, so I'm making some progress here  :Very Happy: 

However, it still runs into an error, as you can see here.

```

Jul 11 15:17:38 Leviathan FaxGetty[16344]: OPEN /dev/ttyS0  HylaFAX (tm) Version 4.2.1

Jul 11 15:17:46 Leviathan FaxQueuer[16418]: HylaFAX (tm) Version 4.2.1

Jul 11 15:17:46 Leviathan FaxQueuer[16418]: Copyright (c) 1990-1996 Sam Leffler

Jul 11 15:17:46 Leviathan FaxQueuer[16418]: Copyright (c) 1991-1996 Silicon Graphics, Inc.

Jul 11 15:17:47 Leviathan HylaFAX[16420]: HylaFAX INET Protocol Server: restarted.

Jul 11 15:17:55 Leviathan FaxGetty[16344]: MODEM V2.083-K56_DLS 56000/

Jul 11 15:18:09 Leviathan HylaFAX[16427]: Filesystem has SysV-style file creation semantics.

Jul 11 15:18:09 Leviathan FaxQueuer[16418]: SUBMIT JOB 13

Jul 11 15:18:09 Leviathan FaxSend[16434]: /dev/ttys0: Can not open modem (Input/output error)

Jul 11 15:19:09 Leviathan last message repeated 2 times

Jul 11 15:19:09 Leviathan FaxSend[16434]: Unable to setup modem on /dev/ttys0; giving up after 2 attempts

Jul 11 15:19:09 Leviathan FaxQueuer[16418]: MODEM /dev/ttys0 appears to be wedged

Jul 11 15:19:09 Leviathan FaxQueuer[16418]: MODEM WEDGED: bin/wedged "ttys0" "/dev/ttys0"

Jul 11 15:19:09 Leviathan sSMTP[16458]: Sent mail for uucp@Leviathan (221 Bye)

Jul 11 15:19:09 Leviathan FaxQueuer[16418]: NOTIFY exit status: 0 (16445)

```

So, the modem appears to be wedged... but why?  :Confused: 

I was hoping someone on this forum might know the answer. You would be my hero!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mariourk

Something funny happend while I was writing the post above. My modem came to life and started dialing.

A fax, that still was in the queue, was send and really came out of the fax it was send to. That means that

it IS working but just not right. Sending a second fax resulted in the same error as you can see in my previous

post. Maybe this one will be send to if I don't delete it from the queue.

***Update***

It did!  :Very Happy:  So, if I send a fax, it will first result in an error:

```

Jul 11 15:31:28 Leviathan FaxQueuer[16418]: SUBMIT JOB 14

Jul 11 15:31:29 Leviathan FaxSend[16514]: /dev/ttys0: Can not open modem (Input/output error)

Jul 11 15:32:29 Leviathan last message repeated 2 times

Jul 11 15:32:29 Leviathan FaxSend[16514]: Unable to setup modem on /dev/ttys0; giving up after 2 attempts

Jul 11 15:32:29 Leviathan FaxQueuer[16418]: MODEM /dev/ttys0 appears to be wedged

Jul 11 15:32:29 Leviathan FaxQueuer[16418]: MODEM WEDGED: bin/wedged "ttys0" "/dev/ttys0"

```

But after a few minutes waiting the computer will try a second time and than it works fine.

By the way, the second try was a small picture. This resulted in a fax with a lot of weird ASCII-chars over a lot

of pages. So faxing pictures doesn't work so well.  :Confused: 

Does someone know what goes wrong?

----------

## mariourk

Anyone?  :Crying or Very sad: 

I figured out that this is my modem.

The hardware-ID is: WS-5614ES3G

----------

## mariourk

Someone mentioned the he solved his problem by disabeling both his com-ports in the bios.

This didn't work for me though  :Crying or Very sad: 

Maybe it will help somebody else  :Wink: 

----------

## mariourk

Problem solved. Use ttyS0, not ttys0.  :Embarassed: 

I've written an howto that discribes how to build your faxserver.

----------

